# In camera focus stacking



## Kenneth Walker (Mar 15, 2017)

Exploring the features of my PanasonicG80/G85 (depending on where you live). Thought I'd try the post focus feature. Can't see a huge advantage in it, apart, possibly from macro work.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 15, 2017)

Interesting feature. Nice shot of healthy looking orchids.


----------



## FotosbyMike (Mar 15, 2017)

This is correct, the advantage of focus stacking is mostly with macro/micro photography where small Fstops still don't cover the focus range. You could also use it when say your light is very low or your flash and ISO are max out and the smallest f-stop is F4 but you need more of the subject it focus, stack these and you should have a nice sharp images.


----------



## beagle100 (Mar 19, 2017)

interesting feature, I suppose you'd have to keep the camera steady
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Kenneth Walker (Mar 19, 2017)

Well, yes, I had the camera on a Tripod....it takes an Mp4 clip scrolling through a number of focus points, after which the points you want can be selected in camera. Does a decent job, but one ends up with quite a small file size. I've taken a few shots now, and sometimes end up with some odd "fringing". i have no real intention of using the feature, but having shelled out quite a lot of money, decided to explore all the available features.


----------



## Solarflare (Apr 10, 2017)

Fokus stacking can be used in all kinds of places as long as the image is static enough and you work from a tripod or some other fixed point.


----------



## Mofty (Apr 11, 2017)

yes, it's awesome , wonderful picture regulation.


----------

